# Best Quick Detailer Spray?



## Slick 77

Hi :wave:

First of all great forum and some excellent tips :thumb:

I've sorted out my car for the summer after a double weekend of polishing, glazing, sealing & waxing with the help of a PC :buffer: but with the weather at the moment its a bit difficult to keep it looking its best! I only get a chance to wash it at the weekends. :detailer:

I searched for some info on Quick Detaling sprays here and everyone has their preferences, some recommendations for Chemical guys, Serious Performance and Megs LT QD sprays.

I am currently using Poorboy's Spray & Wipe (_went for this as it apparently has better cleaning properties than Spray & Gloss_) with a thick MF cloth in between washes, it smells good , excellent on windows and gives a nice finish to the car.

Ideally I want a QD spray than has good cleaning and antistatic properties which will also leave a nice finish, is there anything better as I have only tried this one and the one with the Megs Quick Clay so far?

Which ones do you guys recommend and why, ideally I would like to buy some soon as I've only got a bit of Spray & Wipe left.

any help and advice appreciated,
Vik


----------



## legend_of_chaos

The new Meguiars ultimate quick detailer is fantastic so i have been told.


----------



## still_learning

poorboys spray and gloss for me


----------



## Guest

i use megs quick detailer always worked for me but am lookin forward to trying some different makes:thumb: :car:


----------



## shadbor

chem guys speed wipe apparently has anti static properties.


----------



## Thomas-182

I love the finish of the speed wipe and the bulk of last touch.


----------



## donnyboy

This stuff is fantastic. I bought a bottle to try, then bought the 1litre concentrate.:thumb:

http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,78,toView_337.html

http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,78,toView_338.html


----------



## spitfire

donnyboy said:


> This stuff is fantastic. I bought a bottle to try, then bought the 1litre concentrate.:thumb:
> 
> http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,78,toView_337.html
> 
> http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,78,toView_338.html


Does the concentrate (1ltr) come with the spray bottle in the picture or is that a seperate item?


----------



## dave_h

I used the Meguiars Speed Detailer today for the 1st time (apart from when claying) & it's ace:thumb:


----------



## Z06-Goose

I really like the Prima slick. It's one of the best I've ever tried


----------



## donnyboy

spitfire said:


> Does the concentrate (1ltr) come with the spray bottle in the picture or is that a separate item?


It doesn't come with a bottle but I usually keep a few empty ones lying around, plus I have the original bottle from the first link as I bought that size first to try it out.

It leaves the finish very slick and really gives a just waxed look. You can actually see the polymer in the bottle so you have to give it a good shake before use...:thumb:


----------



## Slick 77

Z06-Goose said:


> I really like the Prima slick. It's one of the best I've ever tried


Thanks to everyone for their input, looks like there is alot of choice out there, might have to try some of this as it's related to my username and some others!


----------



## ahaydock

I use: 

Megs Last Touch as a general QD - drying, lube, claying etc.
PB Spray and Wipe - for removing very light road spray etc.
Victoria Wax QD - for a good shine etc - lovely stuff!


----------



## jacoda434

Zymol Field Glaze was developed for those times when your car needs a quick complete waxing, a touch-up between regular waxing or a simple way to remove fingerprints and road debris. From daily driver to show car, Zymol Field Glaze is quick and easy to use and provides brilliant "just-waxed" results without alcohol or silicone Contains 13% Carnauba sap

details
Contains 13% Carnauba sap
Ideal for a quick touch-up.
A quick and easy way to remove fingerprints or smudges and even light dirt.
Ingredients derived from nature include avocado and coconut oil.
Provides protection that polishes do not.
Greater protection with increased depth of shine and reflection.
No harsh chemicals or abrasives.
No white residue or buildup along seams.


----------



## Slick 77

ahaydock said:


> I use:
> 
> Megs Last Touch as a general QD - drying, lube, claying etc.
> PB Spray and Wipe - for removing very light road spray etc.
> Victoria Wax QD - for a good shine etc - lovely stuff!


That's a good idea :thumb: , I was thinking that it maybe good to use more than one QD spray for different things as they all work in different ways.


----------



## Slick 77

jacoda434 said:


> Zymol Field Glaze was developed for those times when your car needs a quick complete waxing, a touch-up between regular waxing or a simple way to remove fingerprints and road debris. From daily driver to show car, Zymol Field Glaze is quick and easy to use and provides brilliant "just-waxed" results without alcohol or silicone Contains 13% Carnauba sap


sounds good, have you tried this stuff jacoda?


----------



## jacoda434

No as i have done my car with the Zymol Vintage and its still as good as they day it was done (not that i have done a lot of miles) but have seen it used and was 1st class the shine from it was fantastic


----------



## honda-r

What about Zymol Detail Spray has anyone tried this and how do u rate it?


----------



## donnyboy

honda-r said:


> What about Zymol Detail Spray has anyone tried this and how do u rate it?


I've tried it and its pretty good stuff. For the price thought there are better products.

See the ingredients of details spray and Field glaze in this thread. Not much different but different in price.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=5073


----------



## honda-r

It contains Carnauba sap and other oils, what other qucik detailer are better than this? 

Victoria Wax Quick Detail
Clearkote Quick Shine
Poorboys Spray and Gloss


----------



## donnyboy

Out of all the QD's I've personally used, I'd say the SP stuff is the best for looks and its real easy to use.


----------



## Glossmax

donnyboy said:


> This stuff is fantastic. I bought a bottle to try, then bought the 1litre concentrate.:thumb:
> 
> http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,78,toView_337.html
> 
> http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,78,toView_338.html


Used this too and found it gives a great shine when used for drying and as a touch up LSP. It was not good for claying.
I have also tryed Megs Speed detailer and found the SP one better.
Last touch is very popular with most and good value too. I may try this next. What a shame you can't get it in smaller sizes.


----------



## honda-r

Just waxed my car using Victoria Concours, what a result, i am a bit tempted to buy one of their quick detailers.

Any feedback on Victoria Wax Quick Detailer?


----------



## Slick 77

ahaydock said:


> I use:
> 
> Megs Last Touch as a general QD - drying, lube, claying etc.
> PB Spray and Wipe - for removing very light road spray etc.
> Victoria Wax QD - for a good shine etc - lovely stuff!


good feedback from ahaydock for Victoria Wax QD


----------



## Dream Machines

Prima Slick - great cleaning, some protection & anti static properties - slickest of all.
FK 425 - not sure about cleaning but anti static properties are top notch
Duragloss Fast clean & shine. terrific smell, definately extends sealer/wax durability, good cleaning and very nice slickness

Now if you had the dollars, you could buy Fk 425 and mix it with Duragloss and Prima and it may turn out to be a killer QD
I mixed AW, FC&S, Prima Hydro and Prima Slick. Now that's fast, incredibly slick and has heaps of protection and anti static


----------



## Slick 77

Interesting idea to mix up the QD sprays


----------



## Jakedoodles

I need to post some pics tomorrow - but the megs ultimate is stunning! really really easy to spread on/buff off and the sheeting is out of this world!


----------



## Slick 77

looking forward to the pics, I saw Dave's review of this in another thread. It's a bit more costly than some others I'm considering but looks like it does the business.


----------



## Jakedoodles

Odd that I didn't get particular good beading with the jetseal, so applied the ultimate QD to the bonnet, roof and boot only to compare. The difference is huge! I'll take some pics tomorrow and post up.


----------



## Izual

Poorboys spray & wipe and Finish Kare 425 are the best to me


----------



## wilbz11

Clearkote Quik Shine for me, as with the rest of the ClearKote range it is highly under rated:thumb:


----------



## Slick 77

wilbz11 said:


> Clearkote Quik Shine for me, as with the rest of the ClearKote range it is highly under rated:thumb:


do you use this neat or diluted as a LSP?


----------



## blucpe

that sp stuff sounds a bit like a spray sealant because of the polymer in it. is it? also have'nt heard mentioned zaino's z6&z8 both outstandind spray detailers. the z8 is a little more pricey but worth it because you can dilute it with distilled water 50/50 so you get alot for your buck. 

the bottom line here is all these detailers mentioned are good, there are no really bad one's, you have to find what works best for you and your car, find the look you like and stay with it or buy all these products and test them all that's if you can afford it. but that's the fun with what we do, recommending different products, sharing your experience, and trying different products in search of that elusive best of all finishes.:buffer:


----------



## wilbz11

Slick 77 said:


> do you use this neat or diluted as a LSP?


i use it neat mate, as a drying aid, clay lube, on plastics both exterior and interior, it really is a A1 product.


----------



## Suasexed

I love Sonus Carnauba Spritz for topping natural wax finishes, although I don't think Autopia supply it anymore. ClearKote Quick Shine is really nice to use as is Zaino Z-8.


----------



## vindaloo

donnyboy said:


> This stuff is fantastic. I bought a bottle to try, then bought the 1litre concentrate.:thumb:
> 
> http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,78,toView_337.html
> 
> http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,78,toView_338.html


Totally agree the SP is as good as any I've tried & better than most. Great value if you buy the concentrate


----------



## Slick 77

vindaloo said:


> Totally agree the SP is as good as any I've tried & better than most. Great value if you buy the concentrate


I'm gonna order a small bottle of this from SP and give it a go :thumb:


----------



## Dream Machines

Slick 77 - sounds like a great name for a QD.


----------



## Slick 77

better get my copyrights sorted :thumb:


----------



## CosmicPag

I like to use Meguiars #34 Final Inspection Detailing Spray.

Pag:driver:


----------



## Chris_4536

CosmicPag said:


> I like to use Meguiars #34 Final Inspection Detailing Spray.
> 
> Pag:driver:


Is it only avaliable via Autopia matey?? :wave: :thumb:


----------



## Slick 77

Chris_4536 said:


> Is it only avaliable via Autopia matey?? :wave: :thumb:


good rate on the USD at the moment


----------



## Slick 77

donnyboy said:


> Out of all the QD's I've personally used, I'd say the SP stuff is the best for looks and its real easy to use.


finally got some of this in, works really well and fantastic shine :thumb:

car is in the garage now and will see how it dusts this week


----------



## Jones36

Im interested in which QD to go for, im basicly just starting out in the Detailing world and want a decent QD to start with what does everyone recommend for me?


----------



## Slick 77

Jones36 said:


> Im interested in which QD to go for, im basicly just starting out in the Detailing world and want a decent QD to start with what does everyone recommend for me?


hi mate, there's alot of info at the start of this thread. It depends on what you want to use it for as you can use QD for many purposes:

-drying after washing your car
-as a lube for clay bar
-cleaning light soiling on your car in between washes
-to help wax application and removal
-quick shine for your car in between waxes

and also different QDs give you different results, loads of example on this thread.

You also need a really good MF cloth to use with your QD some info in this thread:here

I got some monster fluffy's in this weekend, they are awesome

Hope this helps, let us know if you need anymore info.


----------



## Jones36

Slick 77 said:


> hi mate, there's alot of info at the start of this thread. It depends on what you want to use it for as you can use QD for many purposes:
> 
> -drying after washing your car
> -as a lube for clay bar
> -cleaning light soiling on your car in between washes
> -to help wax application and removal
> -quick shine for your car in between waxes
> 
> and also different QDs give you different results, loads of example on this thread.
> 
> You also need a really good MF cloth to use with your QD some info in this thread:here
> 
> I got some monster fluffy's in this weekend, they are awesome
> 
> Hope this helps, let us know if you need anymore info.


Hey there

Thanks for that, well basicly taking my Car to a show 2 weekends from now and its a 200mile trip there so im gonna wash, polish and wax the car on the day before i go but its going to get dirty so i wanna just get my car shining again when i get there, ive just placed a order with Elitecarcare for some wax and microfibres etc, but looking at ordering a good QD for the application i just said, also are you able to tell me do you apply glazes inbetween the Polish and Wax stages? and what advantage of applying a glaze is? could you recommend some good glazes? im after a really nice deep, wet look :thumb:

Cheers


----------



## Slick 77

Jones36 said:


> Hey there
> 
> Thanks for that, well basicly taking my Car to a show 2 weekends from now and its a 200mile trip there so im gonna wash, polish and wax the car on the day before i go but its going to get dirty so i wanna just get my car shining again when i get there, ive just placed a order with Elitecarcare for some wax and microfibres etc, but looking at ordering a good QD for the application i just said, also are you able to tell me do you apply glazes inbetween the Polish and Wax stages? and what advantage of applying a glaze is? could you recommend some good glazes? im after a really nice deep, wet look :thumb:
> 
> Cheers


yeah I would recommend a glaze, and you apply if after polishing before a wax, Megs #7 is an awesome glaze - will give you a really nice finish, I would also apply a sealant on top of the glaze before the wax, something like Poorboys Ex-P/Jetseal 109 is a good starting product to bascially protect all the layers before applying a wax. Sealant can also be used to protect your wheels. There are loads you can try too.


----------



## Glossmax

^^^ A sealant will not normally bond well to a glaze.
You can however apply a sealant on to the paint, then a Glaze over that and then your wax.


----------



## bobbyraven

I find Jeff's Carnauba Glos pretty good if you can't manage a full wax. Takes a bit of work - but it's worth it.

The Chemical Guys QD's are good for drying etc...

:thumb:


----------



## Dream Machines

250ml Acrylic Glos, 250ml Acrylic Jett trigger
Jett protection, glos speed of application


----------



## Glossmax

Jones36 said:


> Hey there
> 
> Thanks for that, well basicly taking my Car to a show 2 weekends from now and its a 200mile trip there so im gonna wash, polish and wax the car on the day before i go but its going to get dirty so i wanna just get my car shining again when i get there, ive just placed a order with Elitecarcare for some wax and microfibres etc, but looking at ordering a good QD for the application i just said, also are you able to tell me do you apply glazes inbetween the Polish and Wax stages? and what advantage of applying a glaze is? could you recommend some good glazes? im after a really nice deep, wet look :thumb:
> 
> Cheers


Jones I would use the Serious Performance QD for your show. I found it leaves a great glossy finish as a wipe down product. Also works well as a drying aid. Not so good as a clay lube, but you could use a strong mix of car shampoo and water for this. It is available in a std size spray bottle or 5 Liters.
The next best choice is Meguiars Last Touch which is a more rounded product that can be used with clay. Available in a US gal and can be watered down 1:1.
Another choice could be to use a waterless wash product which could be even safer to use at the show.
What Wax have you ordered?


----------

